# I've got the blues...



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

A few shots of my Blue Dempsey's. Hope you enjoy 

My juvie male. He's about 3.5" now.




























The big boy. He's almost 7"


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

gorgeous fish and top notch pics, as usual!!

What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks 

The juvie is in my work tank so I get to "play" with some of my co-workers toys. I think all 3 of those pics were with a Nikon D40. I do also get to play with a Nikon D200 and D300 from time to time. 

The ones of the big guy are at home so they are just my crappy 4 year old 3.2MP Minolta point and shoot.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Very handsome fish indeed do the females have the same coloring. Great pics. Pat


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

nice fish. makes ya want a DSLR don't it....


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry you've got the blues.

Hope you feel better soon.

Nice Jack Dempsies by the way- but get better.

All the best.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

pat3612 said:


> Very handsome fish indeed do the females have the same coloring. Great pics. Pat


Females generally don't look quite as nice. Especially if they have been grown out with males. The males tend to lay a beating on them.

Here are a few shots of some females I've had.



















This one I suspect was female. She grew up alone but sadly died last summer..










A couple weeks before she died..


----------

